# Stuck On Boot Loop Solution?



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

My touchpad is stuck on the cm7 splash screen. I read that this was due to CPU speed setting. How do get back to using my cm7 touchpad. Webos works fine.
thanks


----------



## opalelement (Nov 1, 2011)

If you had set it to Set On Boot, try creating a file called setcpu_safemode on your sdcard root.

If that doesn't work try flashing the attached zip in CWM.

Note that this is all info from SetCPU (open SetCPU main tab, menu -> Safe Mode Instructions)



> Safe Mode Instructions
> When undervolting or overclocking using a custom kernel ,your phone may become unstable and crash.
> 
> This is usually normal, but can prevent the phone from booting if Set on Boot is checked or profiles are set to unstable settings.
> ...


----------



## zurich0371 (Oct 31, 2011)

By flash you mean running the ACMEInstaller...sorry if the question is dumb....


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

opalelement said:


> If you had set it to Set On Boot, try creating a file called setcpu_safemode on your sdcard root.
> 
> If that doesn't work try flashing the attached zip in CWM.
> 
> Note that this is all info from SetCPU (open SetCPU main tab, menu -> Safe Mode Instructions)


hmmm, neither worked. Not sure where the root of my sd card is but I flashed the zip on cwm, Dint work


----------



## bschech502 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the same problem. Installed CM7, everything worked great for about 4 hours. Was loving Android on TP, then on a re-boot, TP got stuck on CM7 splash screen with the rotating arrow. Web OS still works fine. Tried applying the "setcpu..." zip from above with CWM, that went fine but no love. I am running Govnah and UberKernal on the WebOS side, do I need to uninstall? Since it's a completely different OS does that matter? For what it's worth, I had not attempted to overclock or in any way alter CPU settings on the CM7 side.

Everything was working so well that this really stinks. Suggestions?


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Go to clockworkmod at boot up and then select wipe data/factory reset. That should let you back in to CM7. If you have done a backup then do a restore to get all settings and apps back. If not then you shall have to start from scratch I'm afraid.


----------



## bschech502 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, that got me back working I downloaded Set CPU, not terrifically intuitive. Was hoping that someone could walk me through settings so that the loop of death does not reoccur. .


----------



## opalelement (Nov 1, 2011)

I think anything over 400-something min was causing it, I would suggest not changing Min or only changing it manually after boot (I always move it to 1.7GHz min/max after boot with no issues


----------



## pcp135 (Oct 15, 2011)

I woke up this morning to similar boot loop. I have not touched any of the settings for CPU speed nor have I installed SetCPU. Is there any way to get out of the boot loop without reflashing the latest alpha? Thanks.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Try wiping cache/Dalvik cache (in Advanced) in ClockworkMod Recovery.

Next try re-flashing the CM7 zip file from ClockworkMod Recovery - you won't lose any data or setups, etc., and only takes a few seconds.

If that doesn't work, you can try Wipe Data/Factory Reset in ClockworkMod Recovery...you'll lose all installed apps/app data, email accounts, phone logs, SMS messages, etc.


----------



## pcp135 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's the plan. I was hoping there was some other thing I could do like maybe sacrifice a chicken or something


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pcp135 said:


> Yeah, that's the plan. I was hoping there was some other thing I could do like maybe sacrifice a chicken or something


Unless you have other reasons why the chicken deserves to be singled out, probably not worth the extra effort.


----------



## pcp135 (Oct 15, 2011)

I restarted from scratch. It still looped two or three times when I rebooted and then went into CM7. I am not sure what is wrong with this ROM but this is pretty strange.


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

pcp135 said:


> I restarted from scratch. It still looped two or three times when I rebooted and then went into CM7. I am not sure what is wrong with this ROM but this is pretty strange.


Well it IS alpha.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pwnst*r said:


> Well it IS alpha.


^ This...


----------

